# Very friendly cat!



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a friend who owns a very sweet orange cat named LouLou (or BooBoo), and she is such a sweetheart! I'm in a pinball league and at least twice each season (during the fall & spring), everyone on the league meets at my friend Mark's house. He's got over 30 to 40 pinball machines (if not more) all around the house. Anyways, I was at his house last night, and this very affectionate cat of his just came up to me when I was waiting for my turn on a pinball machine and gave me a big kitty hug! She loves attention and I'm more than glad to give it to her. She's like an extended part of my family. She's currently 13 years old, and has a very sweet meow (it's more like a chirp) and she certainly uses it to her advantage! She even draped herself around one of the people in my league. She's just so laid back and she certainly loves being held!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

At one point, I looked at her.... she looked at me, and gave me a very big kiss on the face. I laughed! I asked her how she became so cute & friendly, and the next thing you know, she flops over to let me rub her tummy!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww she sounds like a real sweetie  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a nice experience! I'm glad you made such a good friend.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I went back to my friend's house for pinball league, and as soon as everyone arrived, she was out & about, rubbing people's faces, talking to them, purring in their ear, etc. One of my friends had given her a tummy rub, and she LOVED it! There's one person who she drapes herself around on the neck, and it's just too cute for words! She obviously loves being held too. I'm not sure if she likes being held like a baby though. In general though, she is such a beautiful little girl, and she adores anyone who pets her.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You sound absolutely smitten!! What a great cat! I've never had a cat that friendly. Most of mine are quite happy to not be held. Only 2 of the 5 are bonafide lap cats. Most are pretty content just to be in the same room as us which makes typing on the laptop easier! Right now I have to balance it on my knees and type while Lacey makes herself comfortable!! =D


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

ndiniz said:


> I have a friend who owns a very sweet orange cat named LouLou (or BooBoo), and she is such a sweetheart! I'm in a pinball league and at least twice each season (during the fall & spring), everyone on the league meets at my friend Mark's house. He's got over 30 to 40 pinball machines (if not more) all around the house. Anyways, I was at his house last night, and this very affectionate cat of his just came up to me when I was waiting for my turn on a pinball machine and gave me a big kitty hug! She loves attention and I'm more than glad to give it to her. She's like an extended part of my family. She's currently 13 years old, and has a very sweet meow (it's more like a chirp) and she certainly uses it to her advantage! She even draped herself around one of the people in my league. She's just so laid back and she certainly loves being held!


 
Does your friend have a machine called 9 Ball? I once played that machine to it's maximum replays and even matched on the last ball..... what a ride to have 9 balls moving around under the glass.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think he does. I've never heard of that one. 

Marcia, she is a wonderful cat! She's 13 years old, and devours any attention you give her. I love hearing her loud purr, and she squawks and chirps instead of meowing. She is a very beautiful cat, and I love her to bits! I wish I knew how playful she was/is (if she is playful). She loves to hear you talk to her, and when you do, she talks right back at you. She is soooooooooooooooooooooooo silly!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

PINBALL! I'm there,man! I had a pinball machine growing up,nothing fancy,no dragons,not even a THEME,but it was fun. Loulou sounds so sweet! Is there a machine she makes herself at home on?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think so, but she is one cutie pie for sure. I love hearing her talk. I ask her: "How are you doing, baby girl?" and she looks at me and does her squawk meow! I get a kick out of it each time she talks to me.


----------

